# My guinea pigs are fighting



## Nel (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to this forum but I wondered if anyone could give me some advice. I've kept guinea pigs on and off for a while and my latest pair, Wallace and Willaby, I rescued from the local RSPCA. Now they were fine together there (although apparently Wallace had a tendency to stick his nose into the next door rabbit's enclosure and get it nibbled from time to time) and they've been fine together for the last 6 months or so, but just recently, they've been fighting - Willaby was always subordinate to Wallace but it's now Wallace getting scratches. I don't really have the space to split them up, but if necessary I will have to. I just wondered whether anyone had any thoughts on why they might be fighting all of a sudden and whether it would be best to split them up or not. I don't want to make it worse!

Thanks
Nel


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

going by their names im presuming theyre both males if they are than they can do serious injury if they have started fighting, im afraid your only option will be to split them up. Why not post this on the rodent section you should get more advice on there


----------



## boxerlife (May 4, 2009)

If they are both males you will have to seperate them unfortunatley. I had this problem, I had a pair of males (brothers) from babies. They were fine but once mature they fought. I had to seperate them or one would have been seriously hurt.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Males are harder to bond than females as they reach maturity. some will get on if from the same litter others wont. You may have to separate them as they can fight badly or the only other thing is if you had one neutered it some times can help some times some males donnot toilerate other males at all but will be fine with females once done. . Its very much trial and error. Have you other female guinea pigs near by as this can be the cause of the problem if they smell them.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have got 2 pairs of boys(seperate) and they will scrap between themselves, I'm not sure people would say its right, but I leave them unless they look like they are going to do damage to each other, with mine its over in minutes and its just deciding who is boss really.
I would see how they go, keep an eye out for any injuries, if there is definately seperate them. Although saying that Ben had a nasty bite on his lip/nose and the vet just told me to do the treatment and keep an eye on them and they have been no trouble since.

Have you tried two beds? and 2 food bowls? If mine get a bit fiesty I tend to change to no beds/huts just lots of bedding, so they cant get territorial over anything? And that way they can seperate themselves to settle down.

*Heidi*


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like the submissive one has decided he wants to be boss. I'm going through that right now with two girls, but with males it's always more violent. It might pass, or it might not, hard to tell.


----------



## grinder (Jun 12, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Have you other female guinea pigs near by as this can be the cause of the problem if they smell them.


This is the rule I go by.

I'd be interested to hear if you have female guineas around too.


----------



## Nel (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I don't have any female guinea pigs around so I don't think it's that. I think I'm going to keep an eye on them for a few days - partly because I don't have anywhere to put them if I split them up but also because sometimes they seem alright together... Wilaby was subordinate but he was younger - is it possible they're just working out their differences 'cause he's growing up? I know - it may well be a vain hope.

They have to have a house because they're outside at the moment and need to have somewhere to get in. They do have separate sleeping areas in the house though, I could try to make two smaller houses for them to have separately... might that help?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Having separate sleeping houses may help a bit your have to keep an eye i would say with there age you have them reaching maturity and there trying to decide whos boss. Keep a close eye as guinea pigs can do a lot of damage if the fight. you may find its a few rival spats at the mo . Hoping it works out or you may have to find another way of housing them apart.


----------



## Nel (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for your help and advice everyone! I spent part of my weekend building my boys two separate houses and have divided their enclosure into 2 with a wire partition. Now they can still see and talk to each other but can't attack each other (or at least they can escape if they want to) and they seem much happier and more relaxed. Hurray! I'm going to keep an eye on them still but I think this is going to work out quite well for them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive never had two males, but neutering may enable them to live together as there wont be testosterone flying in all directions.

If they still dont get along, then it would be possible to rescue a female for each of them, that way they can have company of their own kind. 

Just an idea


----------

